# Cheap car rental in Dubai



## geordie_kev

Hi guys

Ive just moved over to Dubai and where I am staying is costing me a bomb in taxi's. I spoke to a local and they said I could rent a car for 70dirhams per day but when Ive looked on all the main car rental sites they are all double that.

Are there any cheaper places I can try, am only after a cheap run around

Cheers


----------



## jazzyjef

Check out Diamond Lease. I got a second hand Mitsubishi Galant for 1850 AED per month (about 60AED per day). The car is only a couple of years old with not much mileage.


----------



## lo0py_loz

You can get a car rental for 10AED per day! Only thing is that you are restriced in the number of zones you can drive. (You can't drive to Abu Dhabi) Plus you must drive 30km or more a day and your car flaunt countless adverts. Not allowed to post the link yet !


----------



## geordie_kev

jazzyjef said:


> Check out Diamond Lease. I got a second hand Mitsubishi Galant for 1850 AED per month (about 60AED per day). The car is only a couple of years old with not much mileage.


How did you manage to get that? Ive been on their website and it was about 800AED per week


----------



## geordie_kev

lo0py_loz said:


> You can get a car rental for 10AED per day! Only thing is that you are restriced in the number of zones you can drive. (You can't drive to Abu Dhabi) Plus you must drive 30km or more a day and your car flaunt countless adverts. Not allowed to post the link yet !


What do you mean? who would I contact about this?


----------



## jazzyjef

geordie_kev said:


> How did you manage to get that? Ive been on their website and it was about 800AED per week


There are always 2 prices in Dubai - the advertised price and the one you ask for in person. I rang them up and asked if they had any second hand cars. I may have just got lucky but its always worth a try!


----------



## Dannysigma

The cheapest of the big companies is Dollar - go onto their website and look at booking a Mitsubishi Lancer. Type 'ssp' into the promotion code bit and it will take 40% off. You can get a manual Lancer for 1500AED a month. The cheapest long term is Discount who will rent you a Chevy Spark (basically a Daewoo Matiz) for 29AED a day if you rent it for a year (though the tiny engine and tiny car might leave you feeling a little scared when trying to pull out onto dual carriageways. You also might have to wait some time as they have a limited number of Sparks). Dollar do not charge extra for additional drivers though, whereas Discount do.


----------



## gazzacbr

hi, watch prices for insurance. i pay 2000/month with autorent for tiida. checked out thrifty and they wanted 1800 for (smaller) yaris, ok thats good. oh, and 500 per month for full insurance 8-0


----------

